# Pembrey Court Farm, Carmarthenshire, November 2011



## T4toria (Jan 11, 2012)

Information from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Court_Farm,_Pembrey (lots more info available from here!)

Court Farm in Pembrey, Carmarthenshire, Wales, is an ancient and formerly imposing manor house which is now an overgrown ruin, but structurally sound, and capable of repair and restoration. It consists of three buildings: the farmhouse, a complex two-storey house of approximately 99 square metres; an adjacent barn; and a later cowshed.


----------



## gingrove (Jan 12, 2012)

I Want it! Thanks for posting


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 12, 2012)

You are one seriously busy bunny right now or have you been saving these up for months???


----------



## T4toria (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopelessly disorganised  

We did over forty sites last year and I have only just started putting the photos online and have a few more to get through!


----------



## lewys93 (Jan 12, 2012)

By the look of that Wikipedia article, somebody really loves this place.
Nice report, I'd love to have seen it in its former glory


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a fabulous find. Love the chimneys all overgrown with ivy. Nice one, T4.


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice One, I enjoyed it. Thanks


----------

